# Have You Ever ?



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

******************************************


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They work buy are a PIA...you have to be careful that tank water doesn't siphon back. so keep the bottle above the tank. a drawback is you can't regulate the co2 in the tank. I've done it in the past, but quit a long time ago. I've tried many different kinds of plants and it boils down to .....go with what grows well for you. Take cuttings and use them in other tanks.


----------



## Shadow Bass (Jul 27, 2015)

**********************************************


----------

